# Gainer/feedee blogs



## Xenophon (Jan 11, 2006)

I know of Amy's World and Ms Cezanne's Odyssey (an ex-feedee, now a feeder), as well as Fatter Each Day. Can anyone think of any others I've missed ? Or, for that matter, just SSBBW with blogs.
I must content myself with a mid-sized BBW (not many SSBBW in the UK), so for vicarious living these come in handy. I'm going to emigrate to Canada or the US first chance I get (which will not be until I finish grad school in about 3 or 4 years...)


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 12, 2006)

Goodness, there must be _some_ !


----------



## Cat (Jan 12, 2006)

Xenophon said:


> Or, for that matter, just SSBBW with blogs.



I've got one! Yippppee!


----------



## Jes (Jan 12, 2006)

One of the guys here had one, and he writes as a woman. It's sort of half eating, half farting, so I don't know if it's your thing. Don't recall the link, sorry.


----------



## Sanders (Jan 12, 2006)

www.heartdaphat.blogspot.com


----------



## tomobdlam (Jan 12, 2006)

There *was* one at http://2fat4u.blogspot.com but the latest post -- dated yesterday and supposedly by her mum/enabler -- says that 2fat4u (aka fran) died in her sleep having reached 585lb (41 stone, 265kg). 

The whole thing touched on a lot of the dark side of FAism: near complete immobility, needed major help to get up after a fall, multiple orgasms touched off by a sponge bath, rich descriptions of attempts to walk, the trials of personal hygiene, that sort of thing. I was getting strange vibes from it -- like it was TOO good, too well-aimed at those darker fantasies. I know that sounds heartless, but I've encountered enough fakes to make me wonder. Someone, *please*, convince me this was no fake. At times like this, I would far rather be a mourner than a cynic. _De mortuis nil nisi bonum_, after all.

Tom

61yo and counting


----------



## Jes (Jan 12, 2006)

multiple orgasms touched off by a sponge bath? c'mon, i think you just answered your own question, here. i'll admit I haven't looked at the site, but the mere description (and her mother as her feeder??) smacks of kysa braswell.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm going to hell, but regarding the last blog: NOOOOOOOOO WAY! LMFAO!


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 12, 2006)

I've come across a blog not written by a ssbbw or a guy posing as one, but about SSBBW's and a FA's thoughts about one.


http://hugehugefan.blogspot.com/


----------



## simon_squarepants (Jan 13, 2006)

tomobdlam said:


> There *was* one at http://2fat4u.blogspot.com but the latest post -- dated yesterday and supposedly by her mum/enabler -- says that 2fat4u (aka fran) died in her sleep having reached 585lb (41 stone, 265kg).
> 
> The whole thing touched on a lot of the dark side of FAism: near complete immobility, needed major help to get up after a fall, multiple orgasms touched off by a sponge bath, rich descriptions of attempts to walk, the trials of personal hygiene, that sort of thing. I was getting strange vibes from it -- like it was TOO good, too well-aimed at those darker fantasies. I know that sounds heartless, but I've encountered enough fakes to make me wonder. Someone, *please*, convince me this was no fake. At times like this, I would far rather be a mourner than a cynic. _De mortuis nil nisi bonum_, after all.



So just to clarify, you would rather that some girl had just been fed by her mother to the point of such ridiculous obesety that her fat actually killed her, then that it had all just been made up. Personally, as a feeder of sorts, I hate these sorts of sites because it gives any reasonable-minded person the idea that anyone who likes to see a girl put on a few pounds must ultimately want to see them orgasming as they struggle with "the trials of personal hygiene" and so forth. 

I know we aren't supposed to judge anyone else on here or anywhere else, but I think it's safe to say that when a girl would actually die as a direct result of some activity, that has to be counted as abuse, surely. Even if she was fully aware and accepting, it could only be mutual abuse or some such thing. And let's face it, after a while it doesn't matter whether its mutual or not: an immobile person aint gonna get up and exercise the weight off!

I'm not saying all weight gain is a bad thing, but either you care about the feedee or you don't.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 13, 2006)

I also have a weight gaining blog on Live Journal.

http://www.livejournal.com/users/butterbelly/


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for the links guys. They make for interesting reading, though I'm not convinced of the veracity of all of them ! '2fat4u' is obviously just some guy with a foul scat fetish. Ick.


----------



## BeakerFA (Jan 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> multiple orgasms touched off by a sponge bath? c'mon, i think you just answered your own question, here. i'll admit I haven't looked at the site, but the mere description (and her mother as her feeder??) smacks of kysa braswell.



Bingo. And what's well and truly sad is that those Well-Meaning Folk Who Want Nothing but The Best For You are using this patently phony blog to beat others over the head re: their preferences. 

Then again, it's also possible that the bloggers being beaten over the head with it are_ also _phony. That would be HIGH-larious!


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 13, 2006)

BeakerFA said:


> Then again, it's also possible that the bloggers being beaten over the head with it are_ also _phony. That would be HIGH-larious!


Sounds to me like some folks need to be taking the red pill . . .


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> One of the guys here had one, and he writes as a woman. It's sort of half eating, half farting, so I don't know if it's your thing. Don't recall the link, sorry.


For the sake of some of us with BBW Fart Fetishes, could someone please post that link?


----------



## Mini (Jan 14, 2006)

... Fart... fetish?


----------



## Jes (Jan 15, 2006)

Frank Castle said:


> For the sake of some of us with BBW Fart Fetishes, could someone please post that link?




why not try the Search option above and try a few things. I know I read about it here on the boards. I want to say it was WildCoyote, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 15, 2006)

Mini said:


> ... Fart... fetish?



I agree it is an odd fetish, though a fairly innocuous one. Personally I think that, since we do not choose our kinks and cannot rid ourselves of them, we ought to indulge them to the fullest. (Can you tell I'm a de Sade devotee ?  )


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 15, 2006)

it's not that i'm laughing at the fetish itself, but farts are probably the funniest bodily function ever. they lighten any mood.

aaron£


----------



## Angela (Jan 16, 2006)

HI,
This is Angela, from VA. Im 33, an active gainer, & 5'5" 383lbs. I keep a blog where I record the changes in my body as I get fatter, the difficulties faced, the things I enjoy, the way I eat & my life in general. I try to update often, at least a few times a week. I know not everyone agrees with being a gainer, but for me, I love it. I find fat sensual, & love the softnes, heaviness, & the way it jiggles. I seem to carry a LOT of my fat in my belly, which is now at that point that, although it still sticks WAY out, it is heavy enough that my apron is hanging halfway down my thighs. Im a major food addict..like chain smokers..only I eat nonstop. Like I said, I know not everyone agrees, & Im not asking that you do...just wanted to share my own blog for anyone interested.
Big Fat Hugs,:eat1: 
Angela
http://fatterdaysahead.blogspot.com


----------



## Emma (Jan 16, 2006)

Question for the fart fetish people. Heh. Do you care about the smell? I mean do you like it? Do you want a big stinky one or what?

It's my mum that wants to know, not me.


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 16, 2006)

"Person" I think Em, not "people". As far as I know only Frank has that predilection here.

Frank, it may interest you that _Justine_ and others include depictions of fart fetishism, including the immortal line "Let's play fart-in-the-face".

Angela, I know your blog very well, though apparently not well enough to get the title right in my first post ! Some pictures would be the icing on the cake.

Xeno
xxx


----------



## Emma (Jan 16, 2006)

Angela said:


> HI,
> This is Angela, from VA. Im 33, an active gainer, & 5'5" 383lbs. I keep a blog where I record the changes in my body as I get fatter, the difficulties faced, the things I enjoy, the way I eat & my life in general. I try to update often, at least a few times a week. I know not everyone agrees with being a gainer, but for me, I love it. I find fat sensual, & love the softnes, heaviness, & the way it jiggles. I seem to carry a LOT of my fat in my belly, which is now at that point that, although it still sticks WAY out, it is heavy enough that my apron is hanging halfway down my thighs. Im a major food addict..like chain smokers..only I eat nonstop. Like I said, I know not everyone agrees, & Im not asking that you do...just wanted to share my own blog for anyone interested.
> Big Fat Hugs,:eat1:
> Angela
> http://fatterdaysahead.blogspot.com




I'm sorry but this just seems really fake. You're acting like you're about 600lbs not 350+ 20 minute walks to the bathroom (needing rest stops) too heavy for the mobility carts at the supermarket and so on. Yeah it's horny reading but I'm under no illusions that it's real.


----------



## Angela (Jan 16, 2006)

Like I said before, I don't ask anyone to support me, or even understand. However, that said, I do NOT need to be accused of being fake or unreal. What makes you so perfect that you can criticize or pass judgment on another without even knowing them, simply based on your own narrow-minded speculation??? I know who I am, what I am about, & the goals I strive for. Not only is it NONE of your business, but truthfully, if you don't like or believe what you read then you are certainly encouraged to NOT visit MY blog(notice it's MY blog, NOT yours) again. I don't need silly internet trolls hanging around - there is enough negativity in the world as it is..Im just sorry that you chose to add to it.  Next time take a long look in the mirror before throwing stones at anyone else...if nothing else, heed the old saying "if you can't say something nice, then say nothing at all." 
Blessings to you, as you obviously need them...
And big fat hugs to all.
Angela
http://fatterdaysahead.blogspot.com


----------



## Emma (Jan 16, 2006)

I am not a troll, and I enjoy reading it because it's kinky. But come on, it's blatently not true. You're around about the same weight as me and the stuff you're saying is just such an exageration that it's crazy. Maybe you should just admit it's fiction or at least put down a realistic weight.

And there's no need to get SO angry.


----------



## Angela (Jan 16, 2006)

First of all, I have NO reason to lie..I dont even know any of you for that matter. Second, I know who I am..33, 5'5, 383lbs right now, & only I know the issues I am facing due to weight, etc. Am I complaining about them? No..simply discussing them again - in my OWN blog. I don't know what you experience as a result of your weight, & will never claim I do..all bodies are different & we all carry our weight differently. But believe me (or not, I really dont care) I would not waste my time writing in a blog thats mere fiction. How stupid would that be? And Im not mad..just dont apprecaite being accused of being something Im not (fake,) & criticized for things in my life that you happen to know nothing about.
Angela


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 17, 2006)

Returning to the pressing topic of fart fetishism, it occurred to me that it could conceivably be attractive as a reminder of how fat and full a woman is. Likewise rumbling, sloshing, panting and other assorted noises.
Noise is good. Noise is desirable, a compliment to the chef.


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 17, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Question for the fart fetish people. Heh. Do you care about the smell? I mean do you like it? Do you want a big stinky one or what?
> 
> It's my mum that wants to know, not me.


yes, yes I do. perferably by Cindy G, but thats just not going to happen.


----------



## tomobdlam (Jul 8, 2006)

simon_squarepants said:


> So just to clarify, you would rather that some girl had just been fed by her mother to the point of such ridiculous obesety that her fat actually killed her, then that it had all just been made up. Personally, as a feeder of sorts, I hate these sorts of sites because it gives any reasonable-minded person the idea that anyone who likes to see a girl put on a few pounds must ultimately want to see them orgasming as they struggle with "the trials of personal hygiene" and so forth.


Just in my own defense, my only thought was how *absolutely* offensive my comment would be to the survivors if it were *not* a fake. However, I am convinced now that it was a fake, pure and simple. The "death" was probably in response to someone's challenge and worked, sort of, as a convenient mode of escape.


----------



## olivefun (Jul 8, 2006)

The best feeder blog is this one:
http://www.rubyripples.com/

She's a lot of fun in chat too.

I was looking for the link and did a search for her and came up with this mystery:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/billybofh/sets/72057594098172280/show/

She is pretty incredible.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 11, 2006)

Angela, you're link doesn't seem to be working for me. =S


----------



## Xenophon (Jul 22, 2006)

Those Ruby Ripples pics are nice, and it's interesting to see another Scotland-based member. We are few and far between. I often find, though, that S/M folk are inadequates with something missing in their lives. (I know whereof I speak. Trust me.)

I see Frank Castle has been banned. Because of his age ?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 22, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Angela, you're link doesn't seem to be working for me. =S



She shut it down a few months back. The post was made in mid-January.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 31, 2006)

Ah. >>; I see.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Aug 8, 2006)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Sounds to me like some folks need to be taking the red pill . . .



Mr. Barber (or is it Dr. Cedric Elton?) Are you sure you don't mean The Yellow Pill?
http://www.scifi.com/scifiction/classics/classics_archive/phillips/index.html


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 26, 2007)

olivefun said:


> The best feeder blog is this one:
> http://www.rubyripples.com/
> 
> She's a lot of fun in chat too.
> ...



Hi Olive, lol I JUST found this thread now! Thankyou nearly 6 months late, for being so kind about my blog and pics, so sweet of you! The "mystery" isn't a mystery really... my friend Billy takes photos of me sometimes, those are some that he put on his Flick'r photo site, mystery solved!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 26, 2007)

Xenophon said:


> Those Ruby Ripples pics are nice, and it's interesting to see another Scotland-based member. We are few and far between. I often find, though, that S/M folk are inadequates with something missing in their lives. (I know whereof I speak. Trust me.)
> 
> I see Frank Castle has been banned. Because of his age ?



LOL Trust me, you know not of what you speak, when it comes to me. Those are photos a friend took of me, he has taken many, of all different kind of subjects, including some of me tied up. It doesn't make me S/M, and even if it did, Im certainly not an inadquate! I also know other people into S&M, none of whom are inadequate and in fact seem to lead happy fulfilled lives. Maybe its just some S&M folk that you know! :batting: 

(are you SURE you're scottish? )


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 26, 2007)

De-lurking for a quick reply.

Hi Ruby, no offense was intended and I apologise for any taken.

A lot of my posts here were frankly obnoxious. The one you quote is far from my worst, but still pretty priggish.
Without going into great detail, I've had a crisis of faith (sort of) and am now a changed person. Once again I apologise for any offense.

PS - I'm not Scottish, that's why I said Scotland-based.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 26, 2007)

Xenophon said:


> De-lurking for a quick reply.
> 
> Hi Ruby, no offense was intended and I apologise for any taken.
> 
> ...



Thankyou for your reply, it was sweet of you, I appreciate it. 

ps... I didn't think you were Scottish really.... lol!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 27, 2007)

awesome website Ruby Ripples :wubu: :smitten: :wubu: 

you are sooooooooooooo beautiful :batting: 

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 28, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> awesome website Ruby Ripples :wubu: :smitten: :wubu:
> 
> you are sooooooooooooo beautiful :batting:
> 
> ...



Hi Dark_Hart, 

thankyou very much indeed, you are so kind! *blush* 

Ruby xx


----------



## imfree (Mar 18, 2007)

Angela said:


> HI,
> This is Angela, from VA. Im 33, an active gainer, & 5'5" 383lbs. I keep a blog where I record the changes in my body as I get fatter, the difficulties faced, the things I enjoy, the way I eat & my life in general. I try to update often, at least a few times a week. I know not everyone agrees with being a gainer, but for me, I love it. I find fat sensual, & love the softnes, heaviness, & the way it jiggles. I seem to carry a LOT of my fat in my belly, which is now at that point that, although it still sticks WAY out, it is heavy enough that my apron is hanging halfway down my thighs. Im a major food addict..like chain smokers..only I eat nonstop. Like I said, I know not everyone agrees, & Im not asking that you do...just wanted to share my own blog for anyone interested.
> Big Fat Hugs,:eat1:
> Angela
> http://fatterdaysahead.blogspot.com



I'm a lot like that, I love the way mine jiggles, too.


----------



## bbwpixie (Feb 2, 2009)

What has happened to Ruby Ripples??


----------



## shin_moyseku (Mar 4, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> Question for the fart fetish people. Heh. Do you care about the smell? I mean do you like it? Do you want a big stinky one or what?
> 
> It's my mum that wants to know, not me.




i think that is the fact of you are soo full you just have farts, personally i wouldnt be mad for a fart, it hapens to everybody, nor even getting aroused by them, but i think its a good way to knoe your stomach need some rest, lmao, personally i prefer the burps. :bow:


----------

